# REC, what does that mean?



## texasgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

I just had REC added to 3 of my threads, what does that mean?


----------



## middie (Apr 20, 2005)

rec means recipe. you should add it to the title whenever you post one.


----------



## GB (Apr 20, 2005)

Some other good ones to know are ISO and TNT. ISO stands for "In Search Of". Lets say you wanted to find a recipe for Chicken Parm, you could post a message and the title would be ISO: Chicken Parm. That way people would know that the post was not a recipe, but a request.

TNT stands for Tried and True. If you for a recipe (REC) and it is one you have made before and enjoyed then you could use TNT, for instance REC: Chicken Parm TNT. This way people know they won't go wrong with the directions because someone else has already made this and it worked well


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

*Wow*

Thank you, I didn't know what all of it was, I 've seen both of those and DH(?). I don't know all of the initialed phrases.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 20, 2005)

DH is Dear Hubby
DW is Dear Wife

It took me forever to figure those 2 out!


----------



## Otter (Apr 20, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> DH is Dear Hubby
> DW is Dear Wife
> 
> It took me forever to figure those 2 out!


I thought the 'D' stood for something else.


----------



## middie (Apr 20, 2005)

Otter said:
			
		

> I thought the 'D' stood for something else.


just when i say dh otter lol


----------



## crewsk (Apr 20, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> just when i say dh otter lol


 
Or on a very bad day!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2005)

Otter said:
			
		

> I thought the 'D' stood for something else.



Geez Otter - I thought it ALL stood for something else


----------



## Dove (Apr 20, 2005)

*On some days it does...*


----------



## Heat (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thanks for  asking that question Texasgirl*

I was wondering also. And a few of the others yall mentioned. ahhaha. Do we have and abbreviation area on here? hahahha


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2005)

Check out my post on Chat Acronyms Heat


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 21, 2005)

Thank you all!!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> *On some days it does...*


Amen 
Dove    
kadesma


----------

